# How do you keep your Tordon?



## priest (Feb 18, 2010)

I have tried about 62 million spray bottles, small pump hand sprayers, the bottle Tordon comes in (a leaking travesty), and every other container option I can think of for this toxic crap. Every container has leaked Tordon like a sieve or otherwise stopped working within weeks. I always wind up with a tool box full of chemical.

Has anybody found the perfect leakproof, durable little sprayer?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 19, 2010)

What is Tordon? Not a Lic Applicator, so I dont know all the chems


----------



## Bermie (Feb 19, 2010)

Our Tordon RTU comes in a plastic bottle with a dribble cap to put on once you've opened it. Is that how yours comes??

Under the solid cap that's on it when you first buy it is the waterproof seal with a little hole in it...puncture the little hole in the seal, throw away the solid cap and replace it with the dribble cap.

I do get a little bit of product that finds it way down the side of the cap, but not a whole lot.

I keep the bottle in a small plastic paint pot to carry it around in and I always wear chemical gloves...and the whole lot gets put in a plastic storage bin with a lid when in my truck. The only bit that gets contaminated is outside of the bottle and the inside of the plastic paint pot, and occasionally the gloves. The storage bin in the truck isolates everything and keeps the stink down!

Has been working ok for me...don't have to use the stuff too often, nasty is right!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 19, 2010)

In all likelyhood, tordon is alot worse for you than the makers will tell us. They used tordon in vietnam and called it agent White. It was used in the areas where the agent orange wasnt effective enough. My sisters used to get quite ill from using it and in experiments with animals it made there balls shrink.

Goes without saying but be really careful with it, safety is always a worthwhile investment.


----------



## priest (Feb 19, 2010)

I did not know about the use of Tordon in Vietnam. Sounds more than a little scary--kind of makes me not want to use it at all. The label does have a very disturbing list of precautions. I've gotten that stuff on my fingers many times because of leaks and being in too much of a hurry to mess with chemical gloves, before I really read the label. Here, anyone can buy it without a license.
I think I'll exercise more caution from now on, and Bermie, I'm gonna give your method a try.
I hate to use it in yards that have dogs and other pets, and I always warn the owners to not allow them access for at least 24 hours, but it makes you wonder if that's enough (the Agent White thing points to NO). Also, you know how kids love to climb on stumps. I wonder how long before it's safe, and like ya'll said, I wouldn't go by the manufacturers reccommendations.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 19, 2010)

I dunno if you guys are Lisc. restricted to using original Container or not, but for Tordon, Crossbow, or straight Glyphosate used to treat a snipped Vine or clipped pest tree, I have been using the flip top "Fast Orange" hand cleaner bottles. The little spout seals well when it's flipped down ,and I then toss it in a zip lock bag for keeping in the Utility quad bag. Havn't had a leak yet, and application is either a dribble, or a squirt if you squeeze the bottle.

I routinely deal with pesticides many times worse than Tordon, but I treat all of them the same. Water on hand for rinse off if needed, Gloves and eyepro at a Min. and nobody gets near the treated area for 72 hours. 
The pesticide manufacturers have mislabeled stuff in the past, and they will do it again... why take chances.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 19, 2010)

I keep mine outside in the 30 gallon barrel. I keep RTU mixtures in a 2.5 gallon plastic jug. Applications? See below.

Buy tordon 22k (the concentrated stuff), add some water (3 water: 1 Tordon 22k), add some marker dye, then have at it. If you really want a super-professional mix, you should add some 2,4-D to match the original RTU formula. Pointless in my experience. ONLY MIX WHAT YOU INTEND TO USE.

I like this better for RTU application to stumps than anything else I have tried. It is small, and gives an EXCELLENT spray for either small stumps or bigger areas. Overpriced for a little pint bottle, yet perfectly priced for a high quality applicator that can be re-filled from a 2.5 gal jug. Small enough to keep in your coat pocket while using a chainsaw, you pull it out, squeeze a stump dead, then go back to cutting.

http://www.ride-onspreader.com/triumph/default.aspx?id=3&aid=5&index=4

Yes, if you throw this in your tool box, tip it on it's side and squish it, it will leak all over.


----------



## Bermie (Feb 19, 2010)

If I can figure out how to get my camera off video and back to stills I'll get a picture up of my 'Field kit'...

I am amazed that it is an 'over the counter' product, available here to anyone, and I bet most of the HO's that buy it don't REALLY read the label!


----------



## DavidBrown1212 (Feb 20, 2010)

Since when is Tordon OTC? That stuff is real, please be careful. Only mix what you are going to use within twelve hours. This stuff has a degenerative effect o-rings and seals. Same goes for any herbicide in a non-polar base, including roundup. It's a federal offense to transport Tordon in a container in which is was not originally packaged, fyi. Tordon is dangerous, not just to you, just about everything else on the planet, especially fish, birds and amphibians.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 21, 2010)

DavidBrown1212 said:


> Since when is Tordon OTC? That stuff is real, please be careful. Only mix what you are going to use within twelve hours. This stuff has a degenerative effect o-rings and seals. Same goes for any herbicide in a non-polar base, including roundup. It's a federal offense to transport Tordon in a container in which is was not originally packaged, fyi. Tordon is dangerous, not just to you, just about everything else on the planet, especially fish, birds and amphibians.



Tordon 22k is a restricted use herbicide, as shown on the product label:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour..._6CWBA&usg=AFQjCNEjE8OdXXHYRj3fLOdcVX839khPpQ

The RTU (ready to use) product is available over the counter. Very few herbicide dealers will be selling it to non-licensed users, however; so the effect will be about the same as making it restricted use.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 21, 2010)

DavidBrown1212 said:


> Since when is Tordon OTC? That stuff is real, please be careful. Only mix what you are going to use within twelve hours. This stuff has a degenerative effect o-rings and seals. Same goes for any herbicide in a non-polar base, including roundup. It's a federal offense to transport Tordon in a container in which is was not originally packaged, fyi. Tordon is dangerous, not just to you, just about everything else on the planet, especially fish, birds and amphibians.



You are obviously inexperienced with Tordon, and probably most other herbicides as well.

Tordon RTU means Ready To Use. It requires no mixing, so Not mixing more than you intend to use is not an option. It is water soluble and has no deleterious effect on o-rings or any other equipment. In fact, unlike some herbicides that form an emulsion, it has no petro-chemical base that might even penetrate some varieties of PPE, so it is safer (as a solvent) than many herbicides.

_Non-polar base?_ Horse ####! You don't know what you are talking about. Non-polar is freshman chemistry terminology for "doesn't mix with water". Since all the herbicides in your post DO mix with water, it illustrates that you are out of your league.

_It's a federal offense to transport Tordon in a container in which is was not originally packaged_. Again, this is nonsense. All herbicides are regulated by federal rules, which do include certain restrictions against storing them without their labels. As a regular transporter of Tordon, I can assure you that there are no regulations that say you can't transfer the herbicide to a different container. If you take the time to read the product label I posted above, you will even see specific instructions that mandate mechanical transfer to "other containers" when using any "originally packaged in" container larger than 5 gallons. Furthermore, I don't think you can buy Tordon RTU in anything bigger than a 2.5 gal jug.

_Tordon is dangerous, not just to you, ..._ Again, a gross misrepresentation of the facts. I posted the product label above. The signal precautionary word used is "caution", NOT "danger". These all have specific meaning to someone that is licensed to handle these products. [yes, I can tell you don't have a license to apply herbicides] "Caution" is the most mild and least restrictive of precaution words that the Federal Government applies to any herbicide. It means that you are NOT REQUIRED to use any of the more advanced Personal Protection Equipment that other DANGEROUS chemicals do; such as safety glasses, rubber boots, full coverage aprons, respirator, or even more extreme equipment like full exposure protection suits. In fact, Tordon poses a very slight risk to humans, at least on a single exposure basis. 

You anti-herbicide people really bother me. It's ok in my mind to oppose something from a well informed perspective. To disseminate lies and misinformation is just wrong.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 21, 2010)

now I know what Tordon is! how is it compared to Triox?I think I spelled it right!
Yes I am a rookie with the chems!


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tordon is a brush killer. It is selective for broadleaf plants (Dicotyledons) and is much more effective against hard to kill varieties like trees than the lawn herbicides. It is it's effectiveness that make it unsuitable for common use. If you used it to kill your dandelions, you would end up with all your trees dying. It does NOT kill grasses or sedges, or a bunch of other plants. In fact, the grasses think they are being watered when you spray them with Tordon. No effect at all.

Triox is an Ortho product that consists of a soil sterilant mixed with a contact herbicide. Glyphosate, the contact herbicide, is more commonly known as "Roundup" (also as "Rodeo"). Imazapyr is a soil sterilant, it kills all vegetation, although not all of plants are equally affected. It is better known as Arsenal.

Almost everything from ortho is a better known product that has been re-formulated and re-labeled. Kind of like Advil, Pamprin, and Ibuprofen. All the same active ingredient.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 22, 2010)

I pored troix on my grandma's garden when I was about 14, thought it was Vit B! She told me to do it! So I did!
Grandma wasn't very happy! Completely wrecked her garden!
No rhubarb stew for me!

Thanks for the info


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 22, 2010)

TimberMcPherson said:


> In all likelyhood, tordon is alot worse for you than the makers will tell us. They used tordon in vietnam and called it agent White. It was used in the areas where the agent orange wasnt effective enough. My sisters used to get quite ill from using it and in experiments with animals it made there balls shrink.
> 
> Goes without saying but be really careful with it, safety is always a worthwhile investment.


Shrinking balls!:jawdrop:


----------

